# Post your Tattoo



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 8, 2010)

I know this doesn't have anything directly to do with Smoking but I am excited to be getting a new Tattoo on Saturday! Here is a pic of my drawing I've been working on....Still working on the background. It will be going on my left Bicep.








The Rhino is my Power Animal...They remind me of... Me. Mostly quiet and like to keep to myself. Just want to eat in peace...But dont piss me off!  or ....CHARGE!!!

Sorry in advance if this is not appropiate and remove this post if you feel you need to oh great and powerful Moderators!

Later

SOB


----------



## meateater (Dec 8, 2010)

Now that's a awesome tat, I like that one. I have 5 myself and the newest is almost 20 years old. Did you draw that?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 9, 2010)

For the most part... The basic shape of the rhino I found on an internet Gaming ad. I added the shading and the background and the grasses. I am going to add one of those african trees to it too...far off in the distance.

SOB


----------



## squirrel (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice drawing and that will make a great tat. I have one on my left upper arm. I am not the type at all to have one, but I was tutoring a beautiful 15 year-old girl who had terminal cancer. She was from off the streets and had never learned to read. Her only wish before she died was to learn to read. She read Cat in the Hat all by herself two weeks before she passed away. She was an awesome artist too. She drew a heart with thorns around for me and she said she could tell that I had my heart broken terribly bad (she was right too!). So after she died I had it tatooed on my arm, and when you look at it, it appears upside down, but when I look at it it is right side up. That kid touched me in a way I don't think anyone ever has. She had so much love to give, yet no one had ever loved her. I sure did, though.


----------



## princess (Dec 9, 2010)

Yay!! The rhinogaming logo is a very neat piece of artwork. I think the guys and girls at Logo Design Team did that one.  If you want it to be less recognizable (or affiliated with a casino) you might try to run it as a mirror image. But seriously, SOB: If it does not bother you, then I wouldn't worry about it. It's not like someone who loves peacocks using the NBC logo or anything!!

I have three. One on the top of my left foot, one on my left lower belly, and one across the side of my right hip. I'd love more. I'd be covered from elbow to neck to knee if not for the professionalism questions. The ones I have are all related to family, heritage and personality.

Love it, thank you for sharing!!!
[h3] [/h3][h3]The only difference between a person with tattoos, and a person without is this: The person with tattoos does not care if you do not have any.[/h3]


----------



## dave54 (Dec 9, 2010)

is that the tbs coming out his nose? ( there now it's forum related)


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 9, 2010)

SOB- Great looking “Rhino” !!!! it looks awesome…….   I have one that I got back, 17 years ago when my wife was pregnant with my son, on my right bicep. I would love to get another, but I have the same problem as Princess, it doesn’t fit in the work world that I’m in. It's bad enough that I'm the only one that has goatee in the office of about 30 people.....SB


----------



## roller (Dec 9, 2010)

I do not have any but have always wanted one and I am an ol Navy Sailor don`t know how I missed that one...


----------



## wbrian (Dec 9, 2010)

My wedding ring is an Irish Claddaugh.  Well, in the 15 years I've been married, I've gained a few pounds.  The ring doesn't fit, so I had the Claddaugh tattooed to my left arm.

here it is...







Later,

Brian


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a couple one that means a bunch to me will post pics later when I get home.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 9, 2010)

Very cool!

I am looking forward to getting my 1st tattoo sometime soon. My niece has been apprentecing with a tattoo artist for about year now and she has gotten really, really good. So the family has a standing offer of free tattoo work, only thing we have to pay for is the $20 sitting fee that covers supplies.

But since I know my niece loves my cooking I told her if she would do the tattoo I would bring a smoked brisket into the shop for her, she was very exited about that... lol.


----------



## mudduck (Dec 9, 2010)

i love eagles


----------



## ak1 (Dec 9, 2010)

I just have this one on my right bicep;


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2010)

Got this in Augusta, GA, 1968, two months before I married Mrs Bear, and 3 months before I went to Vietnam.

Yes, her name is Linda !

The interior colors faded quite at bit over 42 years.

That Tattoo cost $4.50 at a Tattoo parlor.

Bear


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 9, 2010)

Well like I said before I have several Tattoos so does my lovely bride her are my two favorite out of our collection.  I am a school teacher and she manages a salon you would never know we have tattoos unless you met us when we were living our personal lives. 

The first one is on the back of my calf.  It is a full house Kings over queens just like our family.  Three boys and two girls.  along with our anniversary year in Roman Numerals.







The Second is from my wife it is her till death due up part art.  I think i means she will kill me if i make her mad.







I also have a sugar skull with my name a cross and several others I am thinking of a BBQ related tattoo as my next one.


----------



## tom37 (Dec 9, 2010)

I love the rhino, would also like to see it when you get the tree done.

SOB, I think you have spoke the truth about many of us. There's a bunch of us that sit back and keep quiet to a point, then look out.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 9, 2010)

Tom37 said:


> I love the rhino, would also like to see it when you get the tree done.
> 
> SOB, I think you have spoke the truth about many of us. There's a bunch of us that sit back and keep quiet to a point, then look out.


Well then Tom37 ...come join my crash!   That is what a group of Rhinos are called...A Crash of Rhino!    I like it!

Well here is what I have done on the drawing today. Still workin on that darn tree...Mrs SOB gave me a good idea that she is gonna try in the am after she gets off work.

She is an amazing woman and always has a way to help me when I get stuck! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Here ya go.







I think its looking good. 

I lengthened the horn and sharpened it up a bit. Added the simple mountain for a little balance with the tree that is going on the right side...and darkened all the lines.one more day to tweek it !

Later

SOB


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh yeah Did I mention that my buddies Tattoo guy does parties...He came over to this lady I work with's house a couple of months ago and tattooed a couple of us.

I made BBQ Pulled Pork! He was astounded with how good it was.  This time I am smokin a 6lb boneless rib roast with pecan dust(A-mazin).

He said he likes our kind of parties! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SOB


----------



## meateater (Dec 10, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Nice drawing and that will make a great tat. I have one on my left upper arm. I am not the type at all to have one, but I was tutoring a beautiful 15 year-old girl who had terminal cancer. She was from off the streets and had never learned to read. Her only wish before she died was to learn to read. She read Cat in the Hat all by herself two weeks before she passed away. She was an awesome artist too. She drew a heart with thorns around for me and she said she could tell that I had my heart broken terribly bad (she was right too!). So after she died I had it tatooed on my arm, and when you look at it, it appears upside down, but when I look at it it is right side up. That kid touched me in a way I don't think anyone ever has. She had so much love to give, yet no one had ever loved her. I sure did, though.


You have a big heart squirrel, I got teared up reading that.


----------



## princess (Dec 10, 2010)

Blurry, but you get the idea... (and yes, I am short, so my feet are tiny!)


----------



## princess (Dec 10, 2010)

These are gorgeous. The most wonderful art I have seen lately stems from the deep and rich family/church Latin culture.  Please understand, I am very proud of my mixed Polish/Irish heritage and try to honor it, but I admit I am a tinge jealous of the amazing sense of community that my Latina girlfriends share withing their Familia.

Thank you for sharing these!!


ECTO1 said:


> Well like I said before I have several Tattoos so does my lovely bride her are my two favorite out of our collection.  I am a school teacher and she manages a salon you would never know we have tattoos unless you met us when we were living our personal lives.
> 
> The first one is on the back of my calf.  It is a full house Kings over queens just like our family.  Three boys and two girls.  along with our anniversary year in Roman Numerals.
> 
> ...


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 12, 2010)

Heres the final drawing. Party was tonight.







I'll put up some pics of it done tomarrow.

SOB


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2010)

Great pic SOB!

The trees definitely perfected the drawing!

Bear


----------



## ak1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yup! What Bear said! 

Can't wait to see the finished Tat!  Nice job.


----------



## tom37 (Dec 12, 2010)

Awesome deal, I agree the tree completes the pic.


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey gals and guys,figured i would show one of my better tats,this is a cover-up of a teenage mistake.Am I the only one here with one of those kind of tats?


----------



## mudduck (Dec 12, 2010)

bamaboy said:


> Hey gals and guys,figured i would show one of my better tats,this is a cover-up of a teenage mistake.Am I the only one here with one of those kind of tats?


probable not


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 12, 2010)

Here it is last night after it was finished. 2 1/2 hours later.







Lookin good...Gonna let er heal befor I decide if its gonna get any color ar additional shading.

SOB


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2010)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> Here it is last night after it was finished. 2 1/2 hours later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, looks real good without fill-in color.

LOL---They sure are different these days. Back in the 60s, you couldn't hardly see what they looked like for a week or two, when the big ugly hard scab fell off.

Had to wash it twice a day with "Listerine".

Looks Great SOB !

Bear


----------



## tom37 (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks great, I will wait to make a vote on the color issue until it heals up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks really good tho.


----------



## squirrel (Dec 12, 2010)

That is awesome! Just a photographers opinion, but I vote for a tiny hint of color. I love doing black and white photos with just a tiny bit of color here and there. It really makes it pop! I love the detail too. That tree in the background is awesome. Maybe some color on the eyeball and a hint of pink around the tounge. Or some light green dabs in the grass. Just a hint. I'm weird like that. LOL! But I must say it is an awesome tat!!!


----------



## mudduck (Dec 12, 2010)

looking real good it will need some shade i think but still looks good


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice,color is a personal choice.some people like black and white-on theirs,me I've both


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 22, 2010)

I got this tattoo after dreaming that I had it. It was kind of weird. It is Amelia's initials with a nautical star and represents the fact that she is the reason for everything I do and guides me. Keep this thread alive yall, I'd like to see more. Great thread SOB


----------



## flipper (Jan 3, 2011)

Been away for a while, though still smokin', BBQin' and enjoyin'!  I've wanted to get a food inspired tat for some time.  So I drew this up and had it done yesterday on the inside of my right forearm.  I was going to have some sauce dripping off the mop, but forgot to mention it to the artist.  Still fresh with the Bacitracin, hence the shininess:


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks great Phil!  Nice mean look on that Hog!

I gotta get a new pic of mine now it is almost completely healed.

SOB


----------



## jjwdiver (Jan 4, 2011)

ok, so I don't have any tattoos myself, but just couldnt resist hijacking this thread with the photo below!!







Thought I saw him here the other day (of course, I know he died several years ago)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> ok, so I don't have any tattoos myself, but just couldnt resist hijacking this thread with the photo below!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In his memory, you could get a tattoo of "Da Plane, Da Plane!"

Then it would no longer be considered Hijacking.

Bear


----------

